

Perfect language decoder – private beta open - emdzej
http://www.fidolabs.org/language-decoder-api-2.html
Language Decoder is a NLP technology for information extraction for non linguists.
======
emdzej
CrowdListener is an example of use. See how it can gather content to decode
and how it is decoded.
[http://www.crowdlistener.ai/venue.php?am=rest&av=4bd2177d046...](http://www.crowdlistener.ai/venue.php?am=rest&av=4bd2177d046076b055357371)

